# Canon Pixma MX700 Black Ink Issue



## wab11287

So I have had this printer for over a year now and I have not had any issues with it until just lately. Without making any changes to the printer it self it started to print out anything black with a really scratchy look to it. 

Any type of text seems a little faded in areas but its all in a straight line across horizontal. 

I have tried the maintenance settings on the printer to do a nozzle check, cleaning, and deep cleaning and all fail to solve the issue.

To give an idea of what I mean by the issue I printed off a test page that should look like this:
http://www.inkguides.com/images/test-page-printing/print-test-page-black.gif

and scanned the printed page to show the difference
http://i56.tinypic.com/28he90g.png

The lines that are lighter are the faded ones.

I also did a test sheet of just text 
http://i54.tinypic.com/n3ojs2.png

If I print anything in any color it comes out clear and perfect.

Everything else about the printer works great and all around its a great printer so I rather not have to buy a new printer just because of this problem.

Please help!


----------



## johnb35

Take the cartridge out and wipe off the excess ink.  I had to the same thing to one of my clients printers just the other day.  Also, look on each side of the printer track where it stops to see if there is a small catcher for dripping ink, usually on the left side when you open the cover.  If its getting full then its screwing up the printing. On the right side is usually just a sponge that catches the drippings.  May need to take it in and have it cleaned out.


----------



## wab11287

I took a look at the cartridge and it seems ok. I cleaned it up a little and put it back in. I also looked for drip catcher and I couldnt see anything really on the left but on the right there seems to be a lot of ink build up and a little possible dust or dirt particles. To clean the sponge is that something I need to take to a company or is it something I can personally do at home? If so what would the steps to take.

Thanks


----------



## johnb35

I haven't done it personally, but if you do try it, be very careful as it you could make a mess inside the printer if the ink starts dripping all over.  You might want to get an estimate on how much it would cost first before taking it in to someone.


----------



## wab11287

Sorry to ask so many questions but where would be a good place to get an estimate?


----------



## johnb35

Ask around where you live on who works on printers.  Not sure how much you paid for the printer but if the cost to fix it is near the price of a new printer, just look for a new printer then.  Thinking it would be under $100 hopefully.


----------



## wab11287

Ok thanks for all the help. I will see what I can find out from a local shop.


----------



## cramp1

that model,It is a good brand right?please help me to find one if not
thanks in advance


----------

